# Cheese smokin kinda night



## bambam204 (Apr 2, 2016)

This is my 2nd time smokin cheese. My first time was about 3.5 weeks ago, and I finally tested it out yesterday and one bite and I was hooked. The hardest part is letting it sit, but it is definitely worth the wait. Today I'm smokin some cheddar , pepper jack, and Colby jack.

Before the smoke ...












image.jpeg



__ bambam204
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 2, 2016)

I hear ya, I finally did a big batch, for me at least, 15 lbs cheddar & it is going pretty quick.  May have to get one more batch in prior to the warm weather.


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 2, 2016)

Murray , I like where your head is at ! You have inspired me to smoke more cheese tomorrow to prep for the warm weather. Thanks brother .


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 2, 2016)

after smoke ......













image.jpeg



__ bambam204
__ Apr 2, 2016






Doing more tomorrow


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

BB204, Looks good !


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2016)

BamBam204 said:


> Murray , I like where your head is at ! You have inspired me to smoke more cheese tomorrow to prep for the warm weather. Thanks brother .



I have quite a bit left myself but I may add to my stash to make it through the summer.  My favorite so far has been a cracked pepper & roasted red pepper cheese from Costco, I did have a friend asking for some swiss so I may give that a go as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2016)

Great looking cheese!

Nice color!

Al


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments!


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2016)

BamBam make some of these to go with the cheese just make sure you have enough beer to go around. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111474/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice cheese, I love the pepper jack!


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 3, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> BamBam make some of these to go with the cheese just make sure you have enough beer to go around.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111474/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts




Murray I will definitely give it a try. Enough beer is always a must!


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Red


----------



## disco (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks great!

Disco


----------



## bambam204 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Disco


----------

